# Non Tracking Ice Melt?????



## vlasin (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a good ice melt that does not track into the building. Right now I'm using a ice melt for a local hardware store on the sidewalks at a hospital. We have so much traffic in and out of the building it is being brought into the building and leaving the white film everywhere and we are having to mop 2 -3 times a day. I didn't know if there is a product out there that does not track in as bad and leaves that film all over. Any good products out there for sidewalks???
Thanks


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Calcium chloride


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

We use calcium chloride also but you will still get track-in, it just looks like the carpets are damp instead of leaving a white residue. I tell people it basically boils down to a choice: Do you want the liability of icy walks or do you want to shampoo your carpets once every spring? 

We like the calcium chloride as you can use less product to get a melt, therefore minimizing but not eliminating track-in.


----------



## TehTDK (Jan 17, 2013)

Calcium Chloride?. It doesn't sound very healthy


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't eat it. It's for the side walk!


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

If you can get sunshine in bulk try that. Effective and no track-in. All others will track in to some degree.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like you need to be using liquid calcium chloride/ brine... Goes on clear and doesn't leave the white film all over the lot or in the building.

Truly improves the look of our facilities.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

BigBoyPlowin;1572033 said:


> Sounds like you need to be using liquid calcium chloride/ brine... Goes on clear and doesn't leave the white film all over the lot or in the building.
> 
> Truly improves the look of our facilities.


Ditto, liquid when made yourself will be way cheaper, cleaner, and easy to deal with.

If you only need to do areas close to buildings to minimize tracking, you'll be better off.

..................


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

We use roadrunner at a building my family owns.


----------

